# grain elevator



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

This is the grain elevator i have been working on  Plywood and 2x4 frame, metal siding, pvc sewer pipe, and rubber patch for the roof





































Still needs some work here and there


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

D-n-H, looks like you've been busy! Thanks for sharing your pics. Looking good, has that weathered look.


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

i like when you can get materials pre weathered!!!!!!!!! I will touch up the brad heads so they don't shine outside, i'm thinking a regular (NON rustoleum) paint so that the rust doesn't get lost, like the look it has already


----------

